# Boss TGS 800



## NorthernProServ (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi all, new to the forum here. I'm in a bit of a pickle here so hopefully you guys can help me out.

I just picked up a boss tgs 800 sand/salt spreader. At the moment, im buying salt by the pallet and soon to be buying sand by the yard. I plan on using a 80% sand/20% salt mix. I have no skid steer so my question is this, how would you guys mix the material in an 80/20 mix ratio?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So how do you plan on loading the sand with no skid?


----------



## NorthernProServ (Nov 26, 2013)

dieselss;1670632 said:


> So how do you plan on loading the sand with no skid?


That's another issue that I'll need to figure it, but for right now I'm trying to figure out the best method to mix it somewhat close to that mix ratio.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Wait wait wait. Your worried about mixing it,but loading it isn't the first concern? So you have a pile of mixed product on the gnd. Then your gunna wonder how its gunna get into your Salter. 
I think it was already said best
Ready
Fire
Aim


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

I would mix it as you load. Have the two piles next to each other. Back the truck up to the piles and grab a 5 gallon bucket and 'bail' the material into the hopper. It's a workout, but it does work and it really won't take you very long to fill the spreader. I did it like this for years, but with just straight salt.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

Re-reading your post are you still going to use bagged salt? If so I would say that would make it even easier. Just throw some sand into the spreader, half a bag of salt (or 1/3 or 1/4 whatever will get you close to your desired mix) and then throw in some more sand, and then the remainder of the bag of salt. It would be a little bit of a pain, but I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I would get a 55 gallon barrel and a 5 gal bucket. You want 2 heaped 5 gal. buckets of salt per barrel (11 gal. approx) and 44 gal of sand. Either mix it in as you fill the barrel or...make a mark on the barrel that is 1/5 full, fill with salt. Then fill the rest with sand and tip it over and mix what you got. A little Mantis tiller would be best for mixing...or shovels. I've used my Mantis to mix soils on my concrete shop floor, works great. If you try to mix more than that without a skid, it will be an uneven mixture.


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

I purchased this spreader last year and it works great with bagged rock salt. However if you are running pellet ice melt or sand it will flow out of the bottom of the unit as fast as you load it. I even installed the new update kit to prevent this but it does not work. Great product for Rock Salt Only!


----------



## NorthernProServ (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank you all very much for the replies. I recently found out that one of my suppliers sells a sand/salt mixture by the ton which helps out alot and eliminates my worry about the mixing issue. 

The truck that the unit is on has an 8' long bed. Does anyone know if some kind of large heavy duty tub exists out there(something around 6' L X 4'W) so when I get a scoop at the yard I can dump it in that?


Thanks


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Buy the 80/20 premixed.


----------

